# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Eberron Maps

## Kennyt

Hey gang - this is my second thread on the forums and my fourth map.     I DM a couple ebrron campaigns on roll20 and so I am converting a lot of the older published maps into refreshed ones.  My previous thread can be found Here if anyone needs some eberron - madness at gardmore abbey conversion maps.

Anyways here is my first map in this thread - I may or may not update it - we'll see :-)

Rose Quarry - Shadows of the Last War Adventure.  (saved at 85% quality)

----------


## Kennyt

I have grid-less versions as well if desired.

----------


## Kennyt

New Map
Sivis Messenger Station - Shadows of the Last War

----------


## Kennyt

House Cannith Research Facility - WHITEHEARTH

----------


## Jacktannery

These are great, good job Kennyt.

----------


## Bogie

Great!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Kennyt

Newer version of Whitehearth - added buttons to control panels, directional arrows,  and moved/expanded "area B"

----------


## madcowchef

I love all the details you've included on this map.  Except the dead chef, that's a crime.

----------


## Kennyt

> I love all the details you've included on this map.  Except the dead chef, that's a crime.


Hahaha!  i feel your pain - (thats my "day" job too!)

----------


## Kennyt

Just a real quick map for the entrance of Whitehearth; may add some more details later on!

----------


## Kennyt

So I decided to go back and update the Rose Quarry map.   Strategically, even though the original map had them even smaller (it  could also be a system difference between 3.5e and 4e) but the refinery and the church were entirely to small for any type of combat to take place.   so i expanded them.  I also broke up the main map into 4 individual "encounter" driven maps.  

Main Map


camp encounter


church encounter


refinery encounter


village encounter

----------


## Kennyt

Viorr's Greenhouse -Whispers of the Vampire's Blade Adventure.

----------


## Kennyt

Carriage Encounter - Whisper's of the Vampires Blade.  (not my best work but just something thrown together for a mediocre encounter).



Lucan's Carriage:

----------


## madcowchef

There is a time and a place to spend your valuable time, and mediocre encounters probably aren't it.  None the less I suspect that these visuals would help get the players in the mood of the thing.

----------


## Kennyt

> There is a time and a place to spend your valuable time, and mediocre encounters probably aren't it.  None the less I suspect that these visuals would help get the players in the mood of the thing.


Yeah, I like the encounter as it is written , seems like a cool high speed chase through a dark forest - Just not all 3.5 encounters translate into 4e seamlessly for me. At the characters current level and with some decent controller abilities, i am not sure how difficult it will to be catch a runaway carriage...

it could be a very short encounter - so lets go with "quick" vs "mediocre" :-D

----------


## madcowchef

I'm good at not choosing my words carefully.  I've only very limited experience with 4e, but disagree with any system that discourages exciting chase scenes.

----------


## Kennyt

Good point - Thought to be fair, 4e does have the "skill challenge" system which may be a bit more applicable for this situation now that i think of it - but if so a battlemap is hardly necessary and can go with the whole "theater of the mind".   Meh, to each his own, for all its faults its still a enjoyable system - not to turn this thread into a system merits comparison or anything.    

Back to the nitty gritty -> up next this week ANOTHER rendition of the airship!  One of the more challenging maps I have worked on yet.

----------


## Kennyt

Eberron - Cloud's Destiny - Airship
Whisper's of the Vampire's Blade 
Ok, phew this one was rough!   This is just the rough draft, i am hoping to jazz it up some.  Anyone have any suggestions to make it look better?  specifically the exterior graphics?    Thanks!



inspired from Meloncov's artful rendition.

----------


## madcowchef

This is really nicely done the lighting on the interior is especially nice.  The least convincing section is the flames and even those aren't bad.  Short of finding a better flame image I can't think of how to improve that and as stated I'm not sure there is a need to.

----------


## Kennyt

Thanks madcow!   Great tips - I wish I knew how to add "glare" to objects.  I have not quiet got that figured out yet.   I think some glare on the "wings" and a rosy cast from the fire may help;  but just cant seem to wrap my head around it yet.

----------


## Kennyt

The 3 separate decks for any one wanting to print.










If I get time i may go back and re-skin these for a traditional "ship" look (aka minus elemental ring and "Air-skiffs") and add masts n such.   We'll see :-)

----------


## Kennyt

An updated Airship map with some graphics - not sure i dig it 100% yet but, meh.

----------


## Kennyt

Palace - Mansion - ball Encounter map.

phew - ok it's been awhile since i was able to hop on an knock out another map - but this one was a lot of BORING work.   I needed a decent map for a masquerade ball encounter coming up and i just couldn't find anything i liked.  So i've thrown this together.  Thanks for all the artist that donated graphics to this site (and dunjinni); couldn't have done it without y'all!

If there are any artists out there who can give me a shout out on glaring mistakes i made; i'd love the input.

----------


## Kennyt

Evening Ballroom - Palace - Mansion Map with Map Key.

----------


## Kennyt

Daytime Version.

----------


## Kennyt

In the future i'll prob add the top floor and a basement for map completion , but not prepared to delve into that rabbit hole yet.

----------


## Jacktannery

Hey Kenny looks nice. I also made a masquerade map daytime night-time version for a commission a while ago (check out G6 & G7 in 'Orcus Conversion' in my sig), and just like you I had loads of little round tables and doors that led directly into the garden. Great minds think alike!

I really like the map of the airship with the extra cloudy graphics - really amazing!

----------


## Kennyt

Sweet -I wish i woulda stumbled upon that before i started this project!  prob woulda snatched a few ideas from you!   I love your shadow work and your depth/texture is much better than mine - I still need to work on that.

Here is another version with slightly different marble tiles in the main ball , gridless, and with a carpet in the foyer.   

If anyone would like the .xcf file to do their own editing for their campaigns - give me a shout! :-D

----------


## Bogie

Great work KennyT,  a lot of familiar art there!

----------


## Kennyt

Absolutely - i've rummaged heavily through your awesome picture taking skills and brought this puppy to life - Thanks for all the contributions!

----------


## rogue74656

Hi!  This is my first post here.

I am going to run this series for some of my students after school starting at the end of August.  Once a week for the whole school year.  Love the maps.  

What brought me here was I was looking for the map from the refinery floor, which is (I believe) the same map that the PC's get at the end of The Forgotten Forge.  (5 kingdoms, topography.  No labels except for symbols for the House Cannith locations in Cyre)  

Does anyone have such a map?

-Michael

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Guild rogue!  I haven't played Eberron so I'm not familiar with the map, but there are some good mappers here who do.  Hope you find what you are looking for.  if not, post a map request and maybe someone will make it for you.

----------


## Kennyt

Hey Micheal!   Glad to have you aboard :-D   I do have the refinery already mapped actually - and in fact the whole outlying dungeon floor a well - unfortunately they were built  inside of roll20 so they are not able to be exported.  HOWEVER, if you give me about 8 hours i should be able to have something back to you for the refinery - if you'd like a more detailed version of the Dorasharn map, i could work that in too but prob not available until next week ( I have house guests coming this weekend and the wife seems to frown upon me hiding away for hours on end).    Hope this helps!  

-Ken


Edit:  I did find this map someone posted on Dunjinni if you need something ASAP - however working on another version.

Forgotten Forge

----------


## Kennyt

Here is a quick map i threw together - hope it works for you; very tempted to put a red glow as if the furnace was still on but - according to the adventure the furnace lies cold and lifeless. >.<   
The Forgotten Forge - Cannith Foundry - Eberron Campaign Setting

----------


## rogue74656

Bogie and Kennyt--

Thank you!  I have been doing maps by hand for a long time and want to learn how to do them electronically...but the time!

Anyway, I can (and will) use the foundry map, but what I was looking for was the map on the floor of the Foundry:

From _Shadows of the Last War_, pg. 18:  "The floor of the chamber features a detailed map showing the nations of Aundair, Cyre, Karrnath, Thrane, and Breland.  While cities, topographical features, and even major mines are  shown in bas relief on the map, no text identifies the locations."

Which I believe matches the parchment map the PC's find in _The Forgotten Forge_, pg. 317:  "The old map shows a number of cryptic symbols spread throughout what appears to be ancient depictions of the territory now divided between the Mornland and Darguun....The meaning of the symbols is revealed in the Eberron adventure Shadows of the Last War."

I think they are both unlabeled variations of the 5 kingdoms map of Khorvaire.  I was hoping to find one rather than be forced to make one.

On another topic, I have made a color version of the three control panels, if anyone is interested.

-Michael

----------


## Kennyt

nice!   Ah ok, yeah i see what you mean now - no; i never made one - On my map of Rose Quarry i just distorted an old map of khorvaire and warped it on the foundry floor.    Though if you end up making one; please share - in case i ever run shadows of the last war again :-D

----------


## Kennyt

New map - did not spend a HUGE amount of time with it - not even sure if my players will have an encounter in it or not but here is my latest :-) 

Adventure - Grasp of the Emerald Claw
"Sea Dart" A House Cannith Undersea Ship

----------


## Bogie

Very cool Ship!  Down Periscope!

----------


## Kennyt

Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Temple Map
Temple Gallery level. (1/5)

What the building looks like:


My map (80% quality):

----------


## Kennyt

If anyone knows how i can "age" the bricks in my temple a bit more and or make the new residents mud huts look more real, i'd appreciated any tips.  Thanks!

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'd just go in search for a more aged looking brick texture, as well as a mud texture - I get almost all my textures from CGTextures.com (look up adobe brick for the mud, then look at various other brick textures to choose from.) Note CGTextures allows you to freely use their textures in your projects, but doesn't allow you to share the textures, by themselves, so as to why I don't post examples.

----------


## Kennyt

Thanks GP!   Yeah i took your advice and snagged another texture for the walls - seems to work better.  now if i can only summon the motivation to make my vertical walls have vertical bricks...  hmmmm, not tonight!  here is the latest update!
I also thought of a new trick:  found a pic of some isolated lightning bolt which works perfect as cracks in my temple floor!

Grasp of the Emerald Claw - Adventure
Ancient Giant Temple
Gallery Level

----------


## Kennyt

Ok working on another level of this Giant's temple deep in under the emerald canopy of Xen'drik.
It's still got a ways to go before i am done but...

This is a flooded level - well half flooded.   I am at a loss on how to make ripples.  Around my column, the "ziggurat" in the middle and just around the walls.   Any pointers would be well appreciated!

----------


## Tracker

Hello:
Aging items usually age or weather at different rates due to many variables.  So shading the stones a little differently might work.

Tracker

----------


## Bogie

Here are some ripples from Dundjinni Forums.  The artists are Kegron & dblade.

----------


## Kennyt

Awesome, thanks bogie!   Good point Tracker, will play around with it and see if i can come up with anything :-)

----------


## Kennyt

Ok, pretty close to a finished copy - Made some attempts at ripple effects along the borders using just a narrow tip spray and dressed the ziggurat  up abit.
So...
Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Giant Temple - Flooded Level.


The temple used to have a small aqueduct running through it, but the outflow is clogged and so it has slowly filled with stagnate water.

----------


## Bogie

That came out very good Ken!

----------


## Kennyt

Thanks bogie!   I used the ripples you sent me as my "muse".   After i put them around the pillars i hand drew the "square" shaped ripples.

----------


## Kennyt

WIP Next Map in the series.
Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Giant Temple - Main level

Got it at about 75% done - just got to add some details and the ambient lighting.  :-D

----------


## Kennyt

Getting pretty close, i dont like the stairs but to lazy to fix them right now.   I'm about 95% done on this.
Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Giant Temple - Main level

----------


## Kennyt

ok almost done with the observatory layer.  only one more floor to go, PHEW!
Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Ruined Giant Temple
Observatory Level

----------


## Kennyt

Soooooo  for my next map I needed a GIANT dormant WARFORGED - totally not going to come alive.    So I could not find any top down views so i TRIED to make one.   This is what i was able to come up with. 


Definitely not my forte but usable :-)

Meet XULU - Primitive warforged
Grasp of the Emeral Claw
Vault Encounter



Roughly based off this miniature.

----------


## Kennyt

Ok - i think i have the 5th and final map of this dungeon created :-D  If anyone sees anything i may have missed - give me a shout!
Grasp of the Emerald Claw
Ancient Giant Temple
Vault Level

----------


## Jacktannery

I really like your floor in this one. The colour and texture are perfect. I do think you might lighten up on the blackness of your shadows a tiny bit though.

----------


## Kennyt

Jack, good call  i should be able to just change the opacity of my "shadow" layer  for any easy fix :-D

----------


## fauxier

Thank you so much for this whole thread, this is exactly what I needed for my campaign today (specifically Rose Quarry, but now this will be my go to for the whole module!), you saved my bacon! Great job, keep it up.

----------


## Lumanaty

KennyT
Have you made the other levels for the consul's palace. I can't find it anywhere and it is a shame because your map is very inspiring I must say.

----------


## Tegid

> Jack, good call  i should be able to just change the opacity of my "shadow" layer  for any easy fix :-D


Excellent work, thank you so much! My group has switched to virtual tabletop since the start of the pandemic so this is useful, and great for revisiting an old favourite adventure of mine.

----------

